# THE TROUT ARE IN FULL BLOOM at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 11, 2019*

*You Can Now Check Our Room & Guide Availability!​**CHECK AVAILABILITY*​Did you know that sixty guests can enjoy our five-star accommodations nightly? Booking as either an entire property, or individually, makes Bay Flats Lodge perfect for family reunions and corporate retreats that everyone will want to do again! For reservations call 888.677.4868 now!

*The Importance of Things​*_By: Randy Brown - Lodge Manager​_Itâ€™s easy to overlook small things and often we do it to our own harm. A little too busy and you miss the smile on your childâ€™s face. A little to hurried and you miss the compliment given by a coworker. A little too focused on the important things of life and you miss the essential things because far too often the important things are big and essential things are small.






​
There are big things at Bay Flats Lodge and they are important. The importance of things like fishing trips, hunting trips and meals cannot be overstated but there are other things that seem small but are so essential. A warm welcome, a smile and someone who really listens are just a few of the essential elements that make a trip to Bay Flats Lodge something special. Come see us at Bay Flats Lodge and weâ€™ll do our best to take care of things both large and small.






​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Apr 4th*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - It was a little spooky in the fog this morning, but these folks caught lots of trout. It was a fun trip with these two with the CCA/BCT group. We will be back at it again on Friday morning!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Fun short morning of wade fishing with lures with longtime friend John Blaha and Kristen of CCA Texas. Theyâ€™re spending a couple of days with us here at Bay Flats Lodge while meeting about the BCT, another awesome CCA project!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - CCA/BCT fishing trip today was very productive. Good upper-slot reds and a big drum. Had some great conversations with these guys on the fisheries. Looking forward to their return!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - The CCA/BCT group is visiting for days of fishing and meetings. Given this morningâ€™s fog and lack of much wind, we didnâ€™t have a bad start for the first wade!

*FRIDAY - Apr 5th*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - I put these guys through a mud-a-thon today, but it paid off (and they are still smiling)! These folks are great repeat customers at Bay Flats Lodge!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Great day with Jimmie, Allen, and Michael. Allen and Michael had never saltwater fished before and they had a blast! Jimmy is a repeat customer here at Bay Flats and he knew this was the perfect place to get them introduced to the sport. Their excitement was very contagious today! Looking forward to seeing them again.

*SATURDAY - Apr 6th*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - Fun group today with Titoâ€™s Vodka. By no fault of their own, we lost several good reds early in the day. Sometimes in fishing bad luck happens. But then later in the day, trying to scramble and just put something together, our luck turned and Pedro hung a great trout that went 26â€ and 7lbs! These guys never quit or complained when things werenâ€™t going our way. Some days you just got to work at it, and it seems these are more rewarding than limiting out at 9:00am and rolling home.

*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - After working through a little rain first thing this morning, the day took a definite turn for the better. Todayâ€™s party consisted of repeat customer from Titoâ€™s Vodka, and they were ready to catch some fish! Wading with lures did it for them today, with full limits of trout, and some nice redfish to just put the icing on the cake. I always enjoy fishing with these guys, and I hope to see them again soon!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Tito's Vodka, and distributors, are always an interesting, but fun group! The drag pullers worked quick after high winds and a hour rain delay, but they caught a lot, and released many more!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - It was a wonderful day with repeat customers from the Titoâ€™s group. Steve, Vince, and Cody made quick work this morning of catching their reds, and then it was back to the dock so they could relax. Not too shabby of a day (especially for it being my birthday)!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Titoâ€™s Vodka group was in for one of their quarterly trips to the lodge. Needless to say, this is always a fun-filled group. After a hard night of â€œsocializing and networkingâ€, Cameron, Joe, and Brittany were still in high spirits. A bit of a slow start changed abruptly after a call from Capt. Billy Freudensprung. Despite being less than 100 yards away, he was in the sweet spot and we werenâ€™t. As he literally finished the last fish in his 3-man limit, we idled in on top of his spot. He wasnâ€™t more than 10 yards away before our first fish was on. After a frenzy of bites, and less than thirty minutes, the guys (and gal) had boxed a solid limit of redfish to 27â€. Satisfied with their â€œexhaustiveâ€ efforts, they called it an early day and headed in for more â€œnetworkingâ€! This kind of trip and ending to the day was the result of having a teammate thatâ€™s always willing to help out if he can. Itâ€™s very much appreciated, by me, and by the customers who benefit from a fun trip! Happy Birthday Capt. Billy Freudensprung!

*MONDAY - Apr 8th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Spots to specs! Saturday was a redfish feeding frenzy, but we couldnâ€™t buy one today. So, we switched tactics a little and the guys ended up with their 4-man limit of trout. Visiting the lodge for the past ten years, David and Robert brought along Chris and Travis for two days of relaxation and fishing. Despite the strong NW winds, the guys found steady trout action drifting over mud/grass, throwing live shrimp under a Midcoast popping cork. Lots of laughs and good-natured ribbing led to a fun day on the boat with these guys! See yâ€™all tomorrow!






​
*TUESDAY - Apr 9th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a great time with this group. Two days of solid, consistent redfish action! There were a couple guys who were new to saltwater fishing, and they really enjoyed the excitement of the fight. Iâ€™m looking forward to the next time they come down to visit us here at the lodge!






​
*April Speck Maneuvers​*April brings with it the advancement of much warmer air and water temperatures and sets off something within the speckled trout that tells them itâ€™s time for their annual spawn â€" an event held primarily over sandy shorelines. Itâ€™s at this time in the year when you wonâ€™t be restricted to finding prized fish just over mud and grass structure â€" if the mud of the back lakes becomes too much for you, simply scout nearby sandy shorelines for bait.

Regardless of where you find yourself wading, try to first remember a couple of the springtime rules. One is that you should always make it a point to wade at a slow pace. And another rule is that you should attempt to blanket an entire area with casts in different directions prior to making any forward or lateral moves. When fishing with a group of people, try to always move and stop with the group. If your group is catching fish, tell everyone to stay where they are, because every time they take a step theyâ€™ll create mud clouds, or could possibly spook the fish.

As said earlier, when looking for bait on windy days this month, learn to focus your initial search along some of your favorite sandy shorelines. Also, look for small, round slicks popping up near the bank, and concentrate on points that extend out into the bay further than others â€" openings that lead into the back lakes that have protruding points are definitely good areas to fish. Setup your wading sessions in areas where the bay bottom is made up of notable undulations, as big trout will often lie in the associated wash-out areas while waiting for an opportunity to ambush unsuspecting baitfish.

As usual for this time of the year, the top water action will also begin to heat-up as April progresses, so nowâ€™s a great time to put your favorite surface walker to work for you. If when tossing your favorite top water plug you find that the fish appear to be interested, but they just wonâ€™t inhale your lure, try experimenting with different retrieves. Perform a steady walk-the-dog until you get a solid blowup, then let your bait sit for a few seconds and just give it a quick couple of twitches, because more times than not the same fish will come right back for a second-pass at finishing the job. Try using some of the more brilliant lure colors on bright days or when wading in clean water, and use some of the darker colors in low light and dirty water conditions. If fishing on an extremely windy day, try throwing larger baits that make a lot of noise, and then a small, quiet lure on calm days. Colors and sizes can become an entirely different discussion depending on who you talk to - just keep trying different things until you determine what the fish like.

*WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS ARE SAYINGâ€¦​*_Capt. Harold was wonderful, and very well experienced! We had a great time, and limited-out early. Our whole experience at Bay Flats Lodge was fantastic! Everyone on the staff is very friendly and warm. Thank you for making our anniversary special! - *Sylvia G. 4/10/19*

Capt. Todd Jones did a great job - very friendly and knowledgeable! Capt. Todd worked hard both days to get us on the bite, and I'm looking forward to fishing with him again in the future! Great as always - great food, and great service! - *Travis B. 4/10/19*

We enjoyed our stay so much that my husband will be bringing back his 17-person work team! What I loved the most was all of the smiles that the whole crew had - all day, both days! You can tell that you keep your staff happy, and that they are well taken care of. The place we stayed at was TOP NOTCH - gorgeous! Thank you for what you all do! - *Rebecca Cox 4/10/19*

Beautiful lodging! Extremely accommodating staff! Excellent food! This was my first-ever guided fishing trip, and Capt. Cody Spencer was friendly, accommodating, and knowledgeable - a pleasure to converse with. He made my first guided trip memorable! The staff made us feel welcome and at home - very friendly and uplifting. They were a pleasure to be around! - *Ricky A. 4/9/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy. High 86F. SSW winds shifting to NNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 82F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 80 % Precip.*
Thunderstorms in the morning, then becoming mostly sunny late. High 83F. Winds SSW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Higher wind gusts possible.
*Sunday 0 % Precip.*
A mainly sunny sky. High near 75F. Winds NNW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip.*
Sunshine and some clouds. High 77F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 79F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip.*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 82F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis:* A dry front will move over the waters Thursday and allow for diminishing winds and seas. A trough of low pressure is forecasted over the western Gulf and northeast Mexico on Friday. This will bring increasing onshore flow Friday into Friday night. SCA conditions will be possible Saturday morning over the Gulf waters. Isolated to scattered showers or thunderstorms will be possible Saturday morning ahead of a frontal boundary. The front will move through the coastal waters Saturday night with a moderate to strong offshore flow continuing through Sunday morning. The flow will weaken Sunday evening and become onshore Monday morning. Low pressure over the southern high plains will lead to an increase to moderate to strong southeast winds Monday afternoon through Monday night.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 72.0 degrees
Seadrift 73.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 73.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 18*

Pic 18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 19*

Pic 19


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 20*

Pic 20


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 21*

Pic 21


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 22*

Pic 22


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 23*

Pic 23


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 24*

Pic 24


----------

